# Find the HD channel automatically



## StevesTiv1 (Sep 13, 2013)

The press D for hd is a nice new feature, but why can't it be an automatic setting ?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

StevesTiv1 said:


> The press D for hd is a nice new feature, but why can't it be an automatic setting ?


If you disable the SD channels, it is!


----------

